# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بهترین رشته؟

## emprator227

سلام از بین رشته های زیر کدام بهتره؟
کار درمانی.
علوم ازمایشگاهی(دامپزشکی).
اتاق عمل.
مهندسی کشاورزی-علوم وصنایع غذایی.
هوشبری.
شیمی کاربردی.
مهندسی کشاورزی-تبدیل مواد
مهندسی کشاورزی-گیاه پزشکی
پرستاری.
علوم خاک.
علوم باغبانی.
اینا ها با رتبه من( 29200) در یادگار ماندگار کانون مطابقت میکرد.
کدوم اینده شغلی بهتری داره؟
کدوم درامد بهتری داره؟
اگر رشته های بهتری میشناسید بگید.

----------


## Slow

هوشبری

----------


## House M.D

1. اتاق عمل  2. هوشبری3. پرستاری 4. شیمی کابردی .... رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی هم رشته بسیار خوبیه ولی شاخه دامپزشکی رو نمیدونم

----------


## mohandes93

> سلام از بین رشته های زیر کدام بهتره؟
> کار درمانی.
> علوم ازمایشگاهی(دامپزشکی).
> اتاق عمل.
> مهندسی کشاورزی-علوم وصنایع غذایی.
> هوشبری.
> شیمی کاربردی.
> مهندسی کشاورزی-تبدیل مواد
> مهندسی کشاورزی-گیاه پزشکی
> ...


با 29000 پرستاری آوردن؟؟؟

به نظر من : صنایع غذایی / پرستاری . چون فکر کنم از پرستاری میشه به پزشک عمومی راه پیدا

کرد.

----------


## maryaam_M5R

هوشبری به نظر من خوب نیس.پرستاری هم نمیتونی ادامش بدی.فک کنم اتاق عمل خوب باشه.حقوق این سه تا خیلی خوبه.

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

هوشبری بهتره یا پرستاری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
با دلیل توضیح بدین منم بدونم

----------


## Slow

> هوشبری بهتره یا پرستاری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> با دلیل توضیح بدین منم بدونم


به نظرم کار پرستاری سخت تره و شیفت وایسادن داره ولی هوشبری نداره

----------


## maryaam_M5R

هوشبری یه طوریه.فقط ی دستیار ساده ای.کار خیلی ساده ایه.مریضو بیهوش میکنی.اعمال حیاتیشو چک میکنی خلاصه تا اخر عمل جراحی بالای سرشی اخر عمل هم به ه.ش میاریش.دستیار متخصص بی هوشی میشی.فقط ارشد میتونی بگیری دکترا نداره.پرستاری هم خو معلومه چکار باید بکنی.ارشدودکترا هم نداره.حقوق هردوشون هم خوبه.تقریبا یکیه.

----------


## maryaam_M5R

هوشبری هم داره شاید نصف شب ی عمل فوری پیش اومد.

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

یعنی هوشبری کارشناسی ارشد داره ولی پرستاری نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Slow

ولی هوشبری سبک تره...پرستاری خیلی سخته...کارشو می گم..خیلیا به خاطر زندگیشون پرستاری رو ول می کنن....ولی از پرستاری میشه پزشک عمومی شد گویا

----------


## maryaam_M5R

نه پرستاری نداره

----------


## maryaam_M5R

چطور میشه پزشک شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟توضیح بده

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

ولی من بعدش میخام فوقم رو پزشکی بخونم میشه؟

----------


## Slow

یه ازمونی داره انگار نظام پزشکی انگار یه نمره ای رو بیاری اونجا پزشک میشی...یا میتونی تو پزشکی ادامه تحصیل بدی...همچین چیزی...مطمئن نیستم

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> ولی من بعدش میخام فوقم رو پزشکی بخونم میشه؟


نمیدونم.پرنیا خانم ی معرفی نامه ازهوشبری گذاشته بود بگرد پیداش کن بخونش.

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> ولی من بعدش میخام فوقم رو پزشکی بخونم میشه؟


پرستاری رو میشه ادامه داد.ارشد اطفال وجراحی عمومی و.. گرفت.دکترا هم داره.ولی درساش سختن

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

> پرستاری رو میشه ادامه داد.ارشد اطفال وجراحی عمومی و.. گرفت.دکترا هم داره.ولی درساش سختن


باید ساخت دیگه خخخ

----------


## emprator227

به نظر شما امسال برم رشته اتاق عمل یا هوشبری یا یک سال پشت کنکور بمونم و بخونم برای سال بعد؟
رتبه:29200
برای این رتبه اصلا نخوندم تنها درسی رو که خوندم درس دینی بود که از روی دی وی دی های گزینه 2 خوندم.
نظر شما چیست؟

----------


## Parniya

> به نظر شما امسال برم رشته اتاق عمل یا هوشبری یا یک سال پشت کنکور بمونم و بخونم برای سال بعد؟
> رتبه:29200
> برای این رتبه اصلا نخوندم تنها درسی رو که خوندم درس دینی بود که از روی دی وی دی های گزینه 2 خوندم.
> نظر شما چیست؟


نظر من علاقه س به رشته

اگه میمونی و واقعا درس میخونی که بمون در غیر اینصورت نمون

اتاق عمل شنیدم بازار کارش بیشتر هستش ، تحقیق کن ببین درست شنیدم یا نه !  :Yahoo (94): 

چون تو هر اتاق عمل ! اگه 3 نفر کارشناس باشه 2 نفر ش اتاق عمل هستن یکی بیهوشی

بیهوشی هم زیر نظر متخصص بیهوشی کار میکنه !

----------


## بیتا1233

سلام میشه درباره رشته نانو تکنولوزی توضیح بدید راستش من این رشته رو خیلی دوس دارم و استعدادمو تو این سطح پیداکردم بعضیا میگن تو مردونس نمیزارن یکی میگه سخته یکی میگه کار مردونه زنونه نداره اگه میتونی برو  خودمم دوس دارم رشته ی که میرم داخلش سخت باشه   و اینجا یکی منو کمک کنه دیگه گیج شدم 
میخواستم بدونم کسی درباره این رشته دانشگاه چیزی میدونه بهم بگه؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## ALONE MAN

بهترین رشته ،رشته ای که :1.بهش واقعا علاقه داری یا بعدن بهش علاقه پیدا می کنی 2. هر رشته ای برو ولی در اون رشته موفق باش نه این که مثل رتبه های تک رقمی همشون به حرف بقیه میرن و ببخشیدا جوگیر میشن میرن رشته برق واقعا نمیدونم چی داره هر  کسی که رتبه خوب میاره میره برق.....هنوز حکمتشو نفهمیدم!!!!

موفق باشید

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> سلام میشه درباره رشته نانو تکنولوزی توضیح بدید راستش من این رشته رو خیلی دوس دارم و استعدادمو تو این سطح پیداکردم بعضیا میگن تو مردونس نمیزارن یکی میگه سخته یکی میگه کار مردونه زنونه نداره اگه میتونی برو  خودمم دوس دارم رشته ی که میرم داخلش سخت باشه   و اینجا یکی منو کمک کنه دیگه گیج شدم 
> میخواستم بدونم کسی درباره این رشته دانشگاه چیزی میدونه بهم بگه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ممنون


سلام برو اینجارو ببین

:     :

----------


## Bffensive

> سلام میشه درباره رشته نانو تکنولوزی توضیح بدید راستش من این رشته رو خیلی دوس دارم و استعدادمو تو این سطح پیداکردم بعضیا میگن تو مردونس نمیزارن یکی میگه سخته یکی میگه کار مردونه زنونه نداره اگه میتونی برو  خودمم دوس دارم رشته ی که میرم داخلش سخت باشه   و اینجا یکی منو کمک کنه دیگه گیج شدم 
> میخواستم بدونم کسی درباره این رشته دانشگاه چیزی میدونه بهم بگه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ممنون


*نانو تکنولوژی*

 در دو دهه اخیر، پیشرفتهای تکنولوژی وسایل و مواد با ابعاد  بسیار کوچک به دست آمده است و به سوی تحولی فوق العاده که تمدن بشر را تا  پایان قرن دگرگون خواهد کرد ، پیش می رود . برای احساس اندازه های مادون  ریز ، قطر موی سر انسان را که یک دهم میلیمتر است در نظر بگیرید ، یک  نانومتر صدهزار برابر کوچکتراست 9- 10متر . تکنولوژی و مهندسی در قرن پیش  رو با وسایل ، اندازه گیریها و تولیداتی سروکار خواهد داشت که چنین ابعاد  مادون ریزی دارند . درحال حاضر پروسه های در ابعاد چند مولکول قابل طراحی و  کنترل است . همچنین خواص مکانیکی ، شیمیایی ، الکتریکی ، مغناطیسی ، نوری  و… مواد در لایه ها در حدود ابعاد نانومتر قابل درک و تحلیل و سنجش است .  تکنولوژی درقرن گذشته در هرچه ریزتر کردن دانه های بزرگتر پیشرفت چشمگیری  داشت ، بطوریکه به مزاح گفته شد که دیگر کشف ذرات ریز اتمی ((Sub-Atomic))  نه تنها جایزه نوبل ندارد ، بلکه به آن جریمه هم تعلق می گیرد ! تکنولوژی  نو درقرن حاضر مسیر عکس را طی می کند . یعنی مواد مادون ریز را باید ترکیب  کرد تا دانه های بزرگتر کارآمد به وجود آ ورد .
 درست همان روشی که در طبیعت برای تولید کردن حاکم است .  مجموعه های طبیعی ، ترکیبی از دانه های مادون ریز قابل تشخیص با خواص مشابه  و یا متفاوت با اندازه های در حدود نانو است .
 اثر تحقیقات در فناوریهای مادون ریز هم اکنون در درمان  بیماریها و یا دست یافتن به مواد جدید به ظهور رسیده است . موارد بسیاری در  مرحله تحقیقات کاربردی و آزمایشی است .اکنون ساخت رایانه های بسیار کوچکتر  و میلیونها بار سریعتر در دستور کار شرکتهای تحقیقاتی قرار دارد .
 در بیانی کوتاه نانوتکنولوژی یک فرایند تولید مولکولی است .  همانطور که طبیعت مجموعه ها را بطور خودکار مولکول به مولکول ساخته و روی  هم مونتاژ کرده است ، ما هم باید برای تولید محصولات جدید ، با این اعتقاد  که هرچه در طبیعت تولید شده قابل تولید در آزمایشگاه نیز هست ، نظیر طبیعت  راهی پیدا کنیم . البته منظور این نیست که چند هسته از مواد راپیدا کنیم و  با رساندن انرژی و خوراک پس از چند سال یک نیروگاه از آن بسازیم که شهری را  برق دهد . بلکه برای ترکیب و تکامل خودکار تولیدات مادون ریزکه به نحوی در  مجموعه های بزرگتر مصرف دارد ، راهی بیابیم . در اندازه های مادون ریز ،  روشها و ابزارآلات متعارف فیزیکی مانند تراشیدن و خم کردن و سوراخ کردن  و…جوابگو تیستند .
 برای ساختن ماشینهای ملکولی باید روش پروسه های طبیعی را دنبال کرد .
 با تهیه نقشه های ساختاری بدن یعنی آرایش ژنها و DNA که ژنم  نامیده شده است و به موازات آن دست یافتن به تکنولوژی مادون ریز ، در دراز  مدت تحولات بسیاری در هستی ایجاد خواهد شد . تولید مواد جدید ، گیاهان ،  جانداران و حتی انسان متحول خواهد شد . اشکالات ساختاری موجودات در طبیعت  رفع می شود و با ترکیب و خواص اورگانیک گیاهان و جانوران ، موجودات جدیدی  با خواص فوق العاده و شخصیتهای متفاوت بوجود خواهد آمد .آینده علوم و  مهندسی که چندین گرایشی Multi- Disciplinary )) است ، به طرف تولید  ماشینهای مولکولی سوق داده خواهد شد تا در نهایت بتواند مجموعه های کارآیی  از پیوندهای ارگانیک و سایبریک را عرضه نماید .
 هستی را به رایانه ( سخت افزار ) و برنامه ( نرم افزار ) که  دو پدیده مختلف ولی ادغام شده هستند ، می توان تشبیه کرد . سخت افزار مصداق  ماده ( اغلب اتم هیدروژن ) و نرم افزار یا برنامه ، قابلیت نهفته در خلقت  آن است .
 اتم به نظر ساده و ابتدایی هیدروژن در طی میلیاردها سال با  قابلیت نهفته در خود توانسته است میلیونها نوع آرایش مختلف را در هستی  بوجود آورد . بشر از بوجود آوردن اساس ماده عاجز است . ولی در برنامه  ریزیهای جدید و یافتن اشکال دیگری از آنچه در طبیعت وجود دارد ، پیش خواهد  رفت . طبیعت را خواهد شناخت و به اصطلاح ، قفلهای شگفت آور آن را باز خواهد  کرد . احتمالا انسان در شرایط مناسبتری از درجه حرارت و فشار که درتشکیل  طبیعی مواد مختلف از هیدروژن لازم است ، بتواند اتمهای مورد نباز خود را  تولید کند ، سیارات دیگری را در نهایت در اختیار بگیرد و بعید نیست که  نواده های دوردست ما بتوانند در نیمه های راه ابدیت در اکثر نقاط جهان هستی  و کهکشانها سکنی گزینند.
 به احتمال زیاد قبل از پایان هزاره سوم انسانها در بدن خود  انواع لوازم مصنوعی و دیجیتالی راخواهند داشت. . از بیماری ، پیری ، درد  ستون فقرات ، کم حافظه ای و… رنج نخواهند برد .قابلیت فهم و تحلیل اطلاعات  در مغز آنها در مقایسه با امروز بی نهایت خواهد شد . در هزاره های آینده  انسانهای طبیعی مانند امروز احتمالا برای مطالعات پژوهشی نگهداری شده و به  نمونه های آزمایشگاهی و بطور حتم قابل احترام تبدیل خواهند شد و مردمان  آینده از اینهمه درد و ناراحتی که اجداد آنها در هزاره های قبل کشیده اند ،  متعجب و متاثر خواهند بود .
 اکنون جا دارد همگام با تحولات جدید در مهندسی و علوم ،  دانشگاهها و مراکز تحقیقاتی بطور جدی به پژوهشهای تکنولوژی مادون ریز مشغول  شوند تا حداقل ما هم بتوانیم مرزهای دانش روز را به نسلهای آینده تحویل  دهیم و در تشکلهای جدید هستی سهمی داشته باشیم . باشد هرچه زودتر به خود  آییم و عمق شکوهمند و معجزه آسای اندیشه بشررا دریابیم و از کوتاه بینی و  افکار فرسوده موروثی فاصله بگیریم . گفته شیخ اجل سعدی در آینده مصداق  واقعی تری خواهد داشت :
*چه**انتظاری باید از نانوتکنولوژی داشت**:*
 این تکنولوژی جدید توانایی آن را دارد که تاثیری اساسی بر  کشورهای صنعتی در دهه های آینده بگذارد . در اینجا به برخی از نمونه های  عملی در زمینه نانوتکنولوژی که بر اساس تحقیقات و مشاهدات بخش خصوصی به دست  آمده است ، اشاره می شود .
 انتظار می رود که مقیاس نانومتر به یک مقیاس با کارایی بالا و  ویژگیهای منحصربفرد ، طوری ساخته خواهند شد که روش شیمی سنتی پاسخگوی این  امر نمی تواند باشد .
 • نانوتکنولوژی می تواند باعث گسترش فروش سالانه 300 میلیارد  دلار برای صنعت نیمه هادیها و 900 میلیون دلار برای مدارهای مجتمع ، طی 10  تا 15 سال آینده شود .
 • نانوتکنولوژی ، مراقبتهای بهداشتی ، طول عمر ، کیفیت و تواناییهای جسمی بشر را افزایش خواهد داد .
 • تقریبا نیمی از محصولات دارویی در 10 تا 15 سال آینده متکی  به نانوتکنولوژی خواهد بود که این امر ، خود 180 میلیارد دلار نقدینگی را  به گردش درخواهد آورد .
 • کاتالیستهای نانوساختاری در صنایع پتروشیمی دارای کاربردهای  فراوانی هستند که پیش بینی شده است این دانش ، سالانه 100 میلیارد دلار را  طی 10 تا 15 سال آینده تحت تاثیر قرار دهد .
 • نانوتکنولوژی موجب توسعه محصولات کشاورزی برای یک جمعیت  عظیم خواهد شد و راههای اقتصادی تری را برای تصویه و نمک زدایی آب و بهینه  سازی راههای استفاده از منابع انرژیهای تجدید پذیر همچون انرژی خورشیدی  ارائه نماید . بطور مثال استفاده از یک نوع انباره جریان گذرا با  الکترودهای نانولوله کربنی که اخیرا آزمایش گردید ، نشان داد که این روش 10  بار کمتر از روش اسمز معکوس ، آب دریا را نمک زدایی می کند .
 • انتظار می رود که نانوتکنولوژی نیاز بشر را به مواد کمیاب  کمتر کرده و با کاستن آلاینده ها ، محیط زیستی سالمتر را فراهم کند . برای  مثال مطالعات نشان می دهد در طی 10 تا 15 سال آینده ، روشنایی حاصل از  پیشرفت نانوتکنولوژی ،مصرف جهانی انرژی را تا 10 درصد کاهش داده ، باعث  صرفه جویی سالانه 100 میلیارد دلار و همچنین کاهش آلودگی هوا به میزان 200  میلیون تن کربن شود.
 در چند سال گذشته بازارچند میلیارد دلاری برپایه نانوتکنولوژی  کسترش یافته اند . برای مثال در ایالات متحده ، IBM برای هد دیسکهای سخت ،  یک سری حسگرهای مغناطیسی را ابداع کرده است .
 Eastern Kodak و 3M تکنولوژی ساخت فیلمهای نازک نانو ساختاری  را به وجود آورده اند . شرکت Mobil کاتالیستهای نانو ساختاری را برای  دستگاههای شیمیایی تولید کرده است و شرکت Merck ، داروهای نانوذره ای را  عرضه کرده است . تویوتا در ژاپن مواد پلیمری تقویت شده نانوذره ای را برای  خودروها و Samsung Electronics در کره ، در حال کار بر روی سطح صفحات نمایش  توسط نانولوله های کربنی هستند . بشر درست در ابتدای مسیر قرار دارد و فقط  چندین محصول تجاری از نانوساختارهای یک بعدی بهره می گیرند ( نانو ذرات ،  نانو لوله ها ، نانو لایه و سوپر لاستیکها ) . نظزیات جدید و روشهای مقرون  به صرفه تولید نانوساختارهای دو و سه بعدی از موضوعات مورد بررسی آینده می  باشند.
 نانو تکنولوژی یا کاربرد فناوری در مقیاس یک میلیونیم متر،  جهان حیرت انگیزی را پیش روی دانشمندان قرار داده است که در تاریخ بشریت  نظیری برای آن نمی توان یافت. پیشرفتهای پرشتابی که در این عرصه بوقوع می  پیوندد، پیام مهمی را با خود به همراه آورده است: بشر در آستانه دستیابی به  توانایی های بی بدیلی برای تغییر محیط پیرامون خویش قرار گرفته است و جهان  و جامعه ای که در آینده ای نه چندان دور به مدد این فناوری جدید پدیدار  خواهد شد، تفاوت هایی بنیادین با جهان مالوف آدمی در گذشته خواهد داشت.
 به گزارش ایرنا نانو تکنولوژی نظیر هر فناوری دیگری چونان یک  تیغ دولبه است که می توان از آن در مسیر خیر و صلاح و یا نابودی و فنا  استفاده به عمل آورد. گام اول در راه بهره گیری از این فناوری شناخت دقیق  تر خصوصیات آن و آشنایی با قابلیت های بالقوه ای است که در خود جای داده  است. در خصوص نانو تکنولوژی یک نکته را می توان به روشنی و بدون ابهام مورد  تاکید قرار داد: این فناوری جدید هنوز، حتی برای متخصصان، شناخته شده نیست  و همین امر هاله ابهامی را که آن را در برگرفته ضخیمتر می کند و راه را  برای گمانزنی های متنوع هموار می سازد.
 کسانی بر این باورند که این فناوری نظیر هیولایی فرانکشتین در  داستان مری شلی و یا همانند جعبه پاندورا در اسطوره های یونان باستان، مرگ  و نابودی برای ابنای بشر درپی دارد. در مقابل گروهی نیز معتقدند که به مدد  توانایی های حاصل از این فناوری می توان عالم را گلستان کرد.
 در حال حاضر 450 شرکت تحقیقاتی- تجاری در سراسر جهان و 270  دانشگاه در اروپا، آمریکا و ژاپن با بودجه ای که در مجموع به 4 میلیارد  دلار بالغ می شود سرگرم انجام تحقیقات در عرصه نانو تکنولوژی هستند. در این  قلمرو اتمها و ذرات رفتاری غیرمتعارف از خود به نمایش می گذارند و از آنجا  که کل طبیعت از همین ذرات تشکیل شده، شناخت نحوه عمل آنها، به یک معنا  شناخت بهتر نحوه شکل گیری عالم است. به این ترتیب دانشمندانی که در این  قلمرو به کاوش مشغولند، به یک اعتبار با ذهن و ضمیر خالق هستی و نقشه شگفت  انگیز او در خلقت عالم آشنایی پیدا می کنند، اما از آنجا که دانایی توانایی  به همراه می آورد، شناسایی رازهای هستی می تواند توان فوق العاده ای را در  اختیار کاشفان این رازها قرار دهد. تحقیق در قلمرو نانو تکنولوژی از اواخر  دهه 1950 آغاز شد و در دهه 1990 نخستین نتایج چشمگیر از رهگذر این تحقیقات  عاید گردید.
 از جمله آنکه یک گروه از محققان شرکت آی بی ام موفق شدند35  اتم گزنون را بر روی یک صفحه از جنس نیکل جای دهند و با کمک این تک اتمها  نامی را بر روی صفحه نیکلی درج کنند. محققان دیگر به بررسی درباره  ساختارهای ریز موجود در طبیعت نظیر تار عنکبوت ها و رشته های ابریشم  پرداختند تا بتوانند موادی نازک تر و مقاوم تر تولید کنند. در این میان  ساخت یک نوع مولکول جدید کربن موسوم به باکمینسترفولرین یا کربن- 60 راه را  برای پژوهشهای بعدی هموارتر کرد. محققان با کمک این مولکول که خواص حیرت  انگیز آن هنوز در درست بررسی است، لوله های موئینه ای در مقیاس نانو ساخته  اند که می تواند برای ایجاد ساختارهای مختلف در تراز یک میلیونیم متر مورد  استفاده قرار گیرد. بررسی هایی که در ابعاد نانو بر روی مواد مختلف صورت  گرفته و خواص تازه ای را آشکار کرده است. به عنوان مثال ذرات سیلیکن در این  ابعاد از خود نور ساطع می کنند و لایه های فولاد در این مقیاس از استحکام  بیشتری در قیاس با صفحات بزرگتر این فلز برخوردارند.
 برخی شرکتها از هم اکنون بهره برداری از برخی یافته های  نانوتکنولوژی را آغاز کرده اند. به عنوان نمونه شرکت آرایشی اورال از مواد  نانو در محصولات آرایشی خود استفاده می کند تا بر میزان تاثیر آنها  بیفزاید. ساخت دیودهای نوری با استفاده از مواد نانو موجب می شود تا 80درصد  در هزینه برق صرفه جویی شود. توپهای تنیسی که با کربن 60 ساخته شده و  روانه بازار گردیده سبکتر و مستحکمتر از توپهای عادی است. شرکتهای دیگر با  استفاده از مواد نانو پارچه هایی تولید کرده اند که با یک بار تکاندن آنها  می توان حالت اتوی اولیه را به آنها بازگرداند و همه چین و چروکهایشان را  زایل کرد. با همین یک بار تکان همه گردوخاکی که به این پارچه ها جذب شده  اند نیز پاک می شوند. نوارهای زخم بندی هوشمندی با این مواد درست شده که به  محض مشاهده نخستین علائم عفونت در مقیاس مولکولی، پزشکان را مطلع می  سازند.
 از همین نوع مواد همچنین لیوانهایی تولید شده که قابلیت خود-  تمیزکردن دارند. لنزها و عدسیهای عینک ساخته شده از جنس مواد نانو ضد خش  هستند و یک گروه از محققان تا آنجا پیش رفته اند که درصددند با مواد نانو  پوششهای مناسبی تولید کنند که سلولهای حاوی ویروسهای خطرناک نظیر ویروس  ایدز را در خود می پوشاند و مانع خروج آنها می شود. مهمترین نکته درباره  موقعیت کنونی فناوری نانو آن است که اکنون دانشمندان این توانایی را پیدا  کرده اند که در تراز تک اتمها به بهره گیری از آنها بپردازند و این توانایی  بالقوه می تواند زمینه ساز بسیاری از تحولات بعدی شود. یک گروه از برجسته  ترین محققان در حوزه نانوتکنولوژی بر این اعتقادند که می توان بدون آسیب  رساندن به سلولهای حیاتی، در درون آنها به کاوش و تحقیق پرداخت. شیوه های  کنونی برای بررسی سلولها بسیار خام و ابتدایی است و دانشمندان برای شناخت  آنچه که در درون سلول اتفاق می افتد ناگزیرند سلولها را از هم بشکافند و در  این حال بسیاری از اطلاعات مهم مربوط به سیالهای درون سلول یا ارگانلهای  موجود در آن از بین می رود.
 یک گروه از محققان که در گروهی موسوم به اتحاد سیستمهای زیستی  گرد آمده اند، سرگرم تکمیل ابزارهای ظریفی هستند که هدف آن بررسی اوضاع و  احوال درون سلول در زمان واقعی و بدون آسیب رساندن به اجزای درونی سلول یا  مداخله در فعالیت بخشهای داخلی آن است. ابزاری که این گروه مشغول ساخت آن  هستند ردیف هایی از لوله ها یا سیمهای بسیار ظریفند که قادرند وظایف مختلفی  را به انجام برسانند از جمله آنکه هزاران پروتئینی را که به وسیله سلولها  ترشح می شود شناسایی کند. گروههای دیگر از محققان نیز به نوبه خود سرگرم  تولید دستگاهها و ابزارهای دیگر برای انجام مقاصد علمی دیگر هستند.
 به عنوان نمونه یک گروه از محققان سرگرم تکمیل فیبرهای نوری  در ابعاد نانو هستند که قادر خواهند بود مولکولهای مورد نظر را شناسایی  کنند. گروهی نیز دستگاهی را دردست ساخت دارند که با استفاده از ذرات طلا می  تواند پروتئین های معینی را فعال سازد یا از کار بیندازد. به اعتقاد  پژوهشگران برای آنکه بتوان از سلولها در حین فعالیت واقعی آنها اطلاعات  مناسب به دست آورد، باید شیوه تنظیم آزمایشها را مورد تجدیدنظر اساسی قرار  داد. سلولها در فعالیت طبیعی خود امور مختلفی را به انجام می رسانند: از  جمله انتقال اطلاعات و علائم و داده ها میان خود، ردوبدل کردن مواد غذایی و  بالاخره سوخت و ساز و اعمال حیاتی. یک گروه از روش تازه ای موسوم به الگوی  انتقال ابر – شبکه استفاده کرده اند که ساخت نیمه هادیهای نانومتری به قطر  تنها 8 نانومتر را امکان پذیر می سازد. هریک از این لوله های بسیار ریز  بالقوه می توانند یک پادتن خاص یا یک اولیگو نوکلئو اسید و یا یک بخش کوچک  از رشته دی ان ای بر روی خود جای دهند.
 با کمک هر تراشه می توان 1000 آزمایش متفاوت بر روی یک سلول  انجام داد. برای دستیابی به موفقیت کامل باید بر برخی از محدودیتها غلبه  شود، ازجمله آنکه درحال حاضر برای بررسی سلولها باید آنها را در درون مایعی  قرار داد که مصنوعاً محیط زیست طبیعی سلولها را بازسازی می کند، اما یون  موجود در این مایع می تواند سن**** های موئینه را از کار بیندازد. برای رفع  مشکل، محققان سلولها را درون مایعی جای می دهند که چگالی یون آن کمتر است.  گروههای دیگری از محققان نیز در تلاشند تا ابزارهای مناسب در مقیاس نانو  برای بررسی جهان سلولها ابداع کنند. یکی از این ابزارها چنانکه اشاره شد یک  فیبر نوری است که ضخامت نوک آن 40 نانومتر است و بر روی نوک نوعی پادتن جا  داده شده که قادر است خود را به مولکول مورد نظر در درون سلول متصل سازد.  این فیبر نوری با استفاده از فیبرهای معمولی و تراش آنها ساخته شده و بر  روی فیبر پوششی از نقره اندود شده تا از فرار نور جلوگیری به عمل آورد.  نحوه عمل این فیبر نوری درخور توجه است.
 از آنجاکه قطر نوک این فیبر نوری، از طول موج نوری که برای  روشن کردن سلول مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد به مراتب بزرگتر است، فوتونهای  نور نمی توانند خود را تا انتهای فیبر برسانند، درعوض در نزدیکی نوک فیبر  مجتمع می شوند و یک میدان نوری بوجود می آورند که تنها می تواند مولکولهایی  را که در تماس با نوک فیبر قرار می گیرند تحریک کند. به نوک این فیبر نوری  یک پادتن متصل است و محققان به این پادتن یک مولکول فلورسان می چسبانند و  آنگاه نوک فیبر را به درون یک سلول فرو می کنند. در درون سلول، نمونه مشابه  مولکول فلورسان نوک فیبر، این مولکول را کنار می زند و خود جای آن را می  گرد. به این ترتیب نوری که از مولکول فلورسان ساطع می شد از بین می رود و  فضای درون سلول تنها با نوری که به وسیله میدان موجود در فیبر نوری بوجود  می آید روشن می شود و درنتیجه محققان قادر می شوند یک تک مولکول را در درون  سلول مشاهده کنند.
 مزیت بزرگ این روش در آن است که باعث مرگ سلول نمی شود و به  دانشمندان اجازه می دهد درون سلول را در هنگام فعالیت آن مشاهده کنند. نانو  تکنولوژی همچنین به محققان امکان می دهد که بتوانند رویدادهای بسیار نادر  یا مولکولهای با چگالی بسیار کم را مشاهده کنند. به عنوان مثال بلورهای  مینیاتوری نیمه هادیهای فلزی در یک فرکانس خاص از خود نور ساطع می کنند و  از این نور می توان برای مشخص کردن مجموعه ای از مولکولهای زیستی و الصاق  برچسب برای شناسایی آنها استفاده کرد. به نوشته هفته نامه علمی نیچر چاپ  انگلستان یک گروه از محققان دانشگاه میشیگان نیز توانسته اند سن**** خاصی  را تکمیل کنند که قادر است حرکت اتمهای روی را در درون سلولها دنبال کند و  به دانشمندان در تشخیص نقایص زیست عصبی مدد رساند.
  از ابزارهای در مقیاس نانو همچنین می توان برای عرضه مؤثرتر  داروها در نقاط موردنظر استفاده به عمل آورد. در آزمایشی که بتازگی به  انجام رسیده نشان داده شده است که حمله به سلولهای سرطانی با استفاده از  ذرات نانو 100برابر بازده عمل را افزایش می دهد. محققان امیدوارند در آینده  ای نه چندان دور با استفاده از نانو تکنولوژی موفق شوند امور داخلی هر  سلول را تحت کنترل خود درآورند. هم اکنون گامهای بلندی در این زمینه  برداشته شده و به عنوان نمونه دانشمندان می توانند فعالیت پروتئینها و  مولکول دی ان ای را در درون سلول کنترل کنند. به این ترتیب نانو تکنولوژی  به محققان امکان می دهد تا اطلاعات خود را درباره سلولها یعنی اصلی ترین  بخش سازنده بدن جانداران به بهترین وجه کامل سازند.

----------


## Bffensive

> بهترین رشته ،رشته ای که :1.بهش واقعا علاقه داری یا بعدن بهش علاقه پیدا می کنی 2. هر رشته ای برو ولی در اون رشته موفق باش نه این که مثل رتبه های تک رقمی همشون به حرف بقیه میرن و ببخشیدا جوگیر میشن میرن رشته برق واقعا نمیدونم چی داره هر  کسی که رتبه خوب میاره میره برق.....هنوز حکمتشو نفهمیدم!!!!
> 
> موفق باشید


*حرف شما درسته ولی مستدل حرف بزنید لطفا...............چون الان دوساله که رشته مکانیک از لحاظ رتبه ای اومده بالای برق اینو چرا کسی درک نمیکنه نمیدونم چراااااااااااااااا
* :Y (770):  :Y (770):  :Y (770):  :Y (770):  :Y (770):  :Y (770):  :Y (770):  :Y (770):  :Y (770):  :Y (770):  :Y (770):  :Y (770):  :Y (770):

----------


## mahmoud.n

فقط مکانیک

----------


## Javad_am78

*میشه لطفا وقتی اطلاع از چیزی ندارید تاپیک نذارید؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## golnaz1999

> 1. اتاق عمل  2. هوشبری3. پرستاری 4. شیمی کابردی .... رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی هم رشته بسیار خوبیه ولی شاخه دامپزشکی رو نمیدونم


چرا اتاق عمل؟؟

----------


## Akhm

الان بهترین رشته مهندسی کشاورزیه

----------


## 76farshad

> چرا؟


چون همیشع ب کشاورز نیازه، داداش دارع شوخی میکنه

----------


## 76farshad

> مهندس کشاورز. نمیره ک سر زمین بیل بزن! ������������


حتما میخواد نظارت کنه؟؟!! 
همه کشاورزا از مهندسی کشاورزی بیشتر بلدن

----------


## Hnie

دانشگاه تبریز محض یا تهران محض یعنی چی؟کسی میدووونه؟

----------

